
Using the bisect command to quickly find a bad commit - didia_aristote
https://www.didia.me/using-bisect-to-find-bad-commit
======
didia_aristote
If you ever find yourself in a situation where you want to find a commit that
first introduced a bug, git bisect or hg bisect will save you a lot of time.
It uses a binary search algorithm to efficiently find the bad commit.

